# Portage river



## trane (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished the portage for a few hours tonight. It is much clearer than than the maumee. I caught quite a few smallies and rock bass. The biggest smallies was 15" and the sunset was absolutely incredible.

trane


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Where do you fish at in the Portage? I know where it is by Elmore. Is that close to where you fish it at or not even close. 

I 've only been to Maumee a few times this year. Smallies have been tough to come by. These past 2 years the water level has been bad to fish for smallies.


----------



## trane (Apr 14, 2004)

Yesterday, I fished it near elmore. The name of the park is riverbend. The portage is much clearer and shallower than the maumee. I could see see the bottom of all the holes I was fishing. I just look for rocks that break the current in deeper holes and there are usually a couple of fish hiding behind them. The fish are on average a little smaller, but extremely scrappy.

trane


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

i fished the portage river the same day as you around elmore. I also fish the huron river in milan area.
The smalilies were not really hitting, but the rockbass were plentiful. I usually fly fish.
I did hook and land a 22 inch catfish on my flyrod. What a fight! took about 3/4 of my flyline off my reel, fought like a steelhead minus the acrobatics.


----------

